# what type cichlid?



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all

I have built myself up a nice collection of cichlids and was given this one below, does anyone know the proper name for him? ( may i just add that today he has been mating with a yellow lab )










Hope someone can help

Thanks
Steve


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks to me like a red zebra


----------



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes im pretty sure it is mine looks just like that.


----------

